# Which 7-seater MPV to buy second-hand?



## canucks (13 Mar 2010)

I'm moving back to Ireland this summer and will need a 7 seater for the clan. Looking for any advice on good 1-3 year old models to consider. We have 3 in car-seats and would prefer the extra boot space of a 7 seater. Will do 90% city driving, rest long-distance. Current ideas include the Grand Espace/Galaxy/the Citroen C8/Chrysler. Are 1.6 engines enough for the size/load of these? Any faults starting to crop-up after a few years? Thanks for your help!


----------



## mosstown (13 Mar 2010)

On another subject, "I thought we were the only crazy ones moving back to Ireland this Summer considering the state of the economy etc ?"  I am nearly afraid to tell anyone at this stage as everyone thinks we are made !
you should probably look into how much road tax is in ireland for size of engine / emmissions (also think the Chryslers have much bigger engines which would cost a fortune to tax in ireland) - A 1.9 diesel Galaxy would be best option I think.


----------



## Sansan (13 Mar 2010)

A ford s max would be worth a look as well, in 6 months baby number 3 will arrive so I am now looking at joint the 7 seat club, but the s max looks like it has a bit of kick to it and is not too boxy looking


----------



## Frank (13 Mar 2010)

My Sister has a 1.6 zafira

Under powered and eats juice. So avoid.

If you can go diesel.


----------



## Sansan (13 Mar 2010)

I'd agree with frank, 7 seater is a heavy car, u would need a diesel, I have petrol at the moment can't wait to move to diesel, also I think most diesels can take that bio fuel, I notice a maxol garage has it and it was 105 a lt, big saving on 125 to 129 per lt that petrol is


----------



## Ancutza (13 Mar 2010)

I just bought a Mercedes Vito 9 seater.  Lovely little van.  I gave 6k for a 2003 with 140k on the clock.  First impressions are very favourable but I'm a bit lost with the aircom system as the user manual is missing which leads me to my next post......


----------



## pjmn (13 Mar 2010)

Galaxy 1.9 TDi


----------



## enoxy (13 Mar 2010)

Ancutza said:


> the aircom system ......


 
I think it's spelled Eircom.

Honda Stream - great 7 seater,  1.7 ltr with electric everything, leather seats, reverse sensors, auto, air-con etc etc. And v.reliable.


----------



## canucks (13 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the advice so-far. Car tax liability a good point too!


----------



## iandublin2 (22 Jun 2010)

I'll second enoxy. I bought a 2003 Irish Honda Stream about a month ago for 5.5k with 50k miles on the clock. Very comfortable ride, very smooth, leather seats, air-con. Very large windows so feels quite spacious. Seems fairly economical so far in the city.


----------



## Froggie (24 Jun 2010)

I have owned 3 so far.
1998 Renault Espace 2.0 petrol, very unreliable and poorly built, Very comfortable. 27mpg.
1997 Toyota Previa 2.2 diesel, some reliability issues but well built, comfortable with huge space. 30mpg.
2004 Toyota Corolla Verso 1.6 petrol, very reliable and well built, comfort is good but load space is small. 37mpg.


----------

